# looking for co's that sell crystal transfers



## rosebuds728 (Oct 31, 2009)

iam looking for co's who sell crystal transfers


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you mean rhinestones?


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

hey, welcome to the forum & good luck to you. there's already a thread for rhinestones w/a couple of links for vendors. have you checked the search button yet? i just found it last week. i'll send it over in a minute via pm.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

just go to google and enter in Rhinestone transfers and you will get a good list.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

You can search on ALIBABA


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can also post a ad in classifieds here and I am sure you will get many answers, 
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

